# Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?



## Gorkde (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 

 ich war seit langem mal wieder angeln und hab in der Brandung vor Timmendorfer Strand diesen Fisch hier gefangen, den ich nicht zuordnen kann. Länge ca. 27-30cm.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?  Das ein junger Köhler oder was?


----------



## schlotterschätt (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*

Dat 'n Wittling !


----------



## Bulettenbär (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*

Nicht kennen aber direkt mal abschlagen? #q


----------



## xaru (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*

Sieht eher wie geschluckt aus


----------



## Jose (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*



xaru schrieb:


> Sieht eher wie geschluckt aus



sehe ich auch so


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*

Damit ist es klar ein Schluckling


----------



## pohlk (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*

ist ein kleiner Köhler


----------



## magnus12 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*



pohlk schrieb:


> ist ein kleiner Köhler



Sehe ich auch so. Dieses Jahr gibts wieder welche in der Ostsee, hab neulich vom Kajak aus sogar gezielt auf sie fischen können  - allerdings kurz hinter der Grenze (DK).


----------



## Tomasz (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*



pohlk schrieb:


> ist ein kleiner Köhler



Ja das würde ich auch so sagen. Vor Rostock sollen auch schon welche gefangen worden sein. Wobei sie bei dieser Größe noch deutlich der Kinderstube angehören. Aber wer weis, vielleicht bleibt ja ein Teil in der Ostsee und sie wachsen noch ab. Auf Grund ihrer Kampfstärke wären sie eine willkommene Abwechslung. Ich glaube der rekord in Norwegen liegt jenseits der 20 kg|bigeyes aber selbst wenige Kilo starke Fische sind große Kämpfer an der Angel. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## schlotterschätt (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*

Okay, kleener Köhler ! |rotwerden


----------



## h1719 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*



Gorkde schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich war seit langem mal wieder angeln und hab in der Brandung vor Timmendorfer Strand diesen Fisch hier gefangen, den ich nicht zuordnen kann. Länge ca. 27-30cm.
> 
> Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?  Das ein junger Köhler oder was?



Wenn er oben einen grünen Rücken hat, sieht er eher aus, wie eine Sardinella. das ist ein Fisch, den wir früher bei Westafrika (Mauritanien) gefangen haben. Es ist ein Heringsartiger, der sich nur durch den grünen Rücken vom hering unterscheidet.


----------



## Gorkde (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*

Der hatte den Haken so tief geschluckt, dass der nicht raus zu bekommen war, keine Sorge, ich hau schon nicht hirnlos alles tot. 

Danke, also lag ich mit meiner Vermutung junger Köhler wohl richtig.


----------



## Gorkde (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*

Ja, aber Hering mit grünem Rücken passt ja nicht.


----------



## Laheda (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ja das würde ich auch so sagen. Vor Rostock sollen auch schon welche gefangen worden sein. Wobei sie bei dieser Größe noch deutlich der Kinderstube angehören.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz


Hallo!

Wir waren letzte Woche in Börgerende zum Brandungsangeln. Dort hatten wir am Abend auch zwei Baby-Seelachse mit ca. 25 cm. Die schwimmen beide wieder :vik:! Vielleicht treff´ ich die dann mit 20 Kilo ja wieder :k

VG Laheda


----------



## Seele (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*



Laheda schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wir waren letzte Woche in Börgerende zum Brandungsangeln. Dort hatten wir am Abend auch zwei Baby-Seelachse mit ca. 25 cm. Die schwimmen beide wieder :vik:! Vielleicht treff´ ich die dann mit 20 Kilo ja wieder :k
> 
> VG Laheda


 

Oder vorher in Fischstäbchen wenn ein Trawler durch brettert


----------



## Welpi (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Nicht kennen aber direkt mal abschlagen? #q



Auf so einen Kommentar hab ich ja direkt gewartet...

Nicht wissen, um was es konkret geht, aber gleich mal stumpfes Abschlagen unterstellen...? #q#q


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*

Wenn der Köhler spitze Zähne hatte, dann wars ein Wittling.


----------



## Boedchen (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*

Ohh Welch schöner Witti ^^ Ich denke nicht das es ein Köhler (Seelachs) ist da die Ganz deutliche Linie der Seitenlinie fehlt.


----------



## Franky (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*

Ich kann mich aufgrund des Bildes nicht auf das eine oder andere festlegen und tendiere anhand dessen aber ebenfalls eher zu "Nicht-Köhler"!!! Die Form an sich spricht schon eher für Wittling als alles andere...


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich kann mich aufgrund des Bildes nicht auf das eine oder andere festlegen und tendiere anhand dessen aber ebenfalls eher zu "Nicht-Köhler"!!! Die Form an sich spricht schon eher für Wittling als alles andere...[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Die fehlende weisse Seitenlinie noch mehr. :m


----------



## Franky (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Franky schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich kann mich aufgrund des Bildes nicht auf das eine oder andere festlegen und tendiere anhand dessen aber ebenfalls eher zu "Nicht-Köhler"!!! Die Form an sich spricht schon eher für Wittling als alles andere...[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Boedchen (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*

Ich habe im Lillebelt schon kleine Köhler gefangen, und ich konnte sie klar als Solche erkennen, wenn ich mir die Flossensäume so anschaue bin ich mir immer mehr sicher.


----------



## GeorgeB (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*

Macht es mal so, wie Chantal es bei Murrat macht: Schaut aufs Schwänzchen. 

Die Schwanzflosse sieht nun wirklich nicht nach Wittling aus. Köhler!


----------



## Franky (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Macht es mal so, wie Chantal es bei Murrat macht: Schaut aufs Schwänzchen.
> 
> Die Schwanzflosse sieht nun wirklich nicht nach Wittling aus. Köhler!



Sorry - aber da liegt ne Mupfel drauf!


----------



## Boedchen (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*



Franky schrieb:


> Sorry - aber da liegt ne Mupfel drauf!


Ganz genau  und den Fortsatz des Fleisches IN die Flosse haben beide :g
Aber ich denke ohne Foto des Maules wird das hier endlos


----------



## Pumba86 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*

Das ist für mich auch klar n Köhler, fürn Wittling zu grün.


----------



## Gorkde (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*

Also er hatte keinen Fleck den ich gesehen hätte. Die Seitenlinie ist gerade und geht vorn hoch.  Sie ist hell, sieht nur wegen Blitz  hinten dunkel aus. 

Das an der Flosse ist wie schon gesagt ne Muschi äh... Muschel... 

Sind junge Köhler denn grün?


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Ganz genau  und den Fortsatz des Fleisches IN die Flosse haben beide :g
> *Aber ich denke ohne Foto des Maules wird das hier endlos [/QUOTE*]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gorkde (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*

Das kann ich ehrlichgesagt nicht sagen, hab nicht gedacht das die Bestimmung so schwierig wird und daher nicht bewusst drauf geachtet.


----------



## Gohann (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*

Nun haltet mich nicht für verrückt! Das ist weder ein Köhler, noch ein Wittling. Für den Wittling fehlt ihm der Bartfaden. Ich persönlich würde da eher auf Maifisch/Finte tippen. Googelt das mal.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Krüger82 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*

Ich würde auch Köhler sagen! Haben letztes wochenende in Sonderborg auch vier stück fangen können!!


----------



## Pippa (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*

Nun haltet mich für verrückt, aber das ist für mich kein Wittling :g

Und das sage ich, ohne je einen Köhler (im unversehrten Zustand) gesehen zu haben  Dafür jede Menge Wittlinge. 

Meine Gründe, die ich den Experten vor den Bug knallen möchte:

- Das Maul des Wittlings ist eher unterständig. Das des Köhlers endständig (wie auf dem Bild).

- Die schwanzflosse des Wittlings ist nicht so stark eingekerbt. Vgl. mit meinem Foto und Literatur.

- Der dunkle Fleck über der Brustflosse fehlt laut TE

- Der Wittling hat eine deutliche, braun-bronzefarbene Seitenlinie. Vgl mit meinem Foto.

- Der von Gohann erwähnte Bartfaden ist winzig, kann auf 'nem Nachtfoto untergehen UND verschwindet außerdem komplett im zunehmenden Alter des Fisches.

- So einen witten Grünling ... äh ... grünen Wittling habe ich noch nicht gesehen.


Dies alles nur mal so zur Anregung. 

Info: Ich hätte im Zweifelsfall mal am Fisch gerochen. Wittling riecht - nunja - nicht gut. Bitter und modrig.


----------



## bombe220488 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*

Ich hab auch bisschen gegoogelt und bin der festen Überzeugung das es ein *Köhling* ist. 

Naja für mich sieht's auch nicht nach nem wittling aus und Köhler werden ja mittlerweile immer öfter erwischt


----------



## Gorkde (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*

Also der Maifisch passt ja schon wegen der Flossen nicht. Wenn der Wittling immer ne braune Seitenlinie hat kann er es auch nicht gewesen sein, die war hell bis weiß. 

Spannend finde ich ja, das es echt schwierig zu sein scheint den Kollegen zu identifizieren. 

Ich dachte eigentlich ich bin einfach zu lange raus oder zu blöd, aber scheint doch schwerer zu sein als ich dachte.


----------



## Pippa (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*



Gorkde schrieb:


> Also der Maifisch passt ja schon wegen der Flossen nicht.



Jep, da hat sich der Gohann etwas verguckt |bigeyes



Gorkde schrieb:


> Spannend finde ich ja, das es echt schwierig zu sein scheint den Kollegen zu identifizieren.
> 
> Ich dachte eigentlich ich bin einfach zu lange raus oder zu blöd, aber scheint doch schwerer zu sein als ich dachte.



Da bin ich ganz bei dir. Hätte auch mit einer schnelleren, eindeutigen Identifizierung gerechnet. Aber schön, dass wir Angler doch nicht alles wissen :m


----------



## schlotterschätt (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*



Gorkde schrieb:


> Spannend finde ich ja, das es echt schwierig zu sein scheint den Kollegen zu identifizieren.





Pippa schrieb:


> Da bin ich ganz bei dir. Hätte auch mit einer schnelleren, eindeutigen  Identifizierung gerechnet. Aber schön, dass wir Angler doch nicht alles  wissen :m



Also janz so sehe ick dit denn nun doch nich ! 

Abgesehen davon, das man auf dem Foto die markanten Unterscheidungsmerkmale (Zähnchen wären interessant jewesen) nicht sehen kann, ist es auch garnicht so einfach auf Fotos Köhler, Pollack und Wittling im Jugendstadium auseinander zu halten.|kopfkrat
Außerdem war es die letzten Jahre eher sehr selten in der Ostsee und küstennah 'nen Köhler zu erwischen. Deshalb der Schnellschuß mit dem Wittling.
Die Maulspalte und die Afterflosse, sowie das Auge des hier abgebildeten Wittlings lassen bei dem "Fahndungsfoto" dann doch eher uff 'nen Köhler schließen.#h


----------



## Gohann (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*

Ich glaube das man da eher Pollack und Wittling verwechseln kann! Beide haben die gekrümmte Seitenlinie, was bei Jungfischen schnell verwechselt werden kann. Der Köhler hat eine deutlich hellere und gerade Seitenlinie.

Trotzdem interessiert es mich welcher Fisch das ist. Auf keinen Fall aber ein Köhler!

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Pumba86 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*

Woran machst du fest, dass es kein Köhler ist, Gohann? 
Ich habe schon unmengen an Köhlern in ähnlicher Größe vor Grena auf den Plattformen gefangen (Dänemark nördlich von Ebeltoft). 
Bin mir bei dem hier zu 100% sicher.

Wittling fällt absolut ausm Raster, da passt einfach NICHTS. 
Polack schon eher, da passt mir aber die vordere Rückenflosse nicht, zudem die Seitenlinie. 
Schellfisch scheidet schon wegen dem fehlenden Punkt aus.


----------



## XDorschhunterX (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*

jopp kleiner Köhler,
Es soll ja Leute geben die sich mit der Größe die Kühltruhen in Norge & Co füllen und sich dann wundern, dass die Gastgeber "neuerdings" Höchstausfuhrmengen an Fischfilet für selbstgefangenen Fisch für die Heimreise festlegen.
sorry für OT
Irrläufer gibt es immer, hab selbst schon nen 40-er Schellfisch in der Ostsee vor Fehmarn auf Wattis vom Kutter gehabt, blöd geguckt hab ich schon.


----------



## looser-olly (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*

glaubt mir männer`s 

das ist 100 prozentig ein

KÖHLER!!!!!!!!!

im Moment werden um fehmarn rum Unmengen von köhler`n gefangen.

ich schätze jetzt mal im Verhältnis 4 zu 1 zum Wittling.

lg olly.


----------



## marlowe (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*

Ich habe auch von Fischern gehört, dass Unmengen kleiner Köhler in die Ostsee gekommen sind.


----------



## Ossipeter (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*

Also in 3-4 Jahren Speedpilken!


----------



## degl (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*



marlowe schrieb:


> Ich habe auch von Fischern gehört, dass Unmengen kleiner Köhler in die Ostsee gekommen sind.



Hoffentlich bleiben die auch...............:vik:







Den hatten wir Mittwoch am Strand von Katharinenhof

gruß degl


----------



## Sneep (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*

Hallo,

*Es handelt sich um einen Köhler.*
_
Erkennungsmerkmale für den Köhler_
-3 Rücken- und 2 Afterflossen
-Jungtiere mit endständigem Maul und einzelnem kleinen Bartfaden, der später verschwindet.
-Helle, gerade und waagerechte Seitenlinie!
- Vorderkante der 1. Afterflosse auf gleicher Höhe wie der Zwischenraum zwischen 1. und 2. Rückenflosse.

*Es kann kein Wittling sein,* 

_denn dieser hat folgende Erkennungsmerkmale._
-unterständiges Maul
-dunklen Fleck oberhalb der Brustflossen
-dunkle, geschwungene Seitenlinie
-Vorderkante der 1. Afterflosse auf gleicher Höhe wie die Mitte der 1. Rückenflosse

Finte und Maifisch gehören zu den Heringen und sind mit dem gezeigten Fisch, der eindeutig zu den Dorschartigen gehört, absolut nicht zu verwechseln.
Da haben Dorsch und Wanderratte mehr Gemeinsames.

Die grüne Färbung ist kein eindeutiges Erkennungsmerkmal und zeigt u.U. nur an, auf welchem Untergrund der Fisch sich zuletzt aufgehalten hat.

Die richtige Bezeichnung lautet  übrigens Köhler, die Bezichnung Seelachs ist der Handelsname beim Fischhandel, denn Lachs hört sich immer edel und wertvoll an und verkauft sich wohl deshalb besser.

SNEEP


----------



## deleo (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*

du beschreibst da einen Schellfisch, keinen Wittling,#t denn der Dunkle Fleck ist definitiv erkennungsmerkmal der "Schelle"


----------



## Brassenwürger (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*

Auch der Wittling hat am Brustflossenansatz einen dunklen Fleck, nur viel kleiner! Ist schon richtig...|rolleyes


----------



## Gorkde (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*

Danke schön!


----------



## marlowe (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Also in 3-4 Jahren Speedpilken!


Wenn Meerforellen, Lachse und Dorsche uns was übrig lassen... Diese Babyköhler sind doch eine willkommene Abwechslung für die Ostseeräuber.


----------



## Tomasz (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*



marlowe schrieb:


> Wenn Meerforellen, Lachse und Dorsche uns was übrig lassen... Diese Babyköhler sind doch eine willkommene Abwechslung für die Ostseeräuber.



Wenn ich mir die zahlreichen Fotos der vor unseren Küsten gefangenen Köhler und die Längenangaben von 27 bis 30 cm ansehe, habe ich da nicht die Befürchtung, dass sie durch andere Räuber ausgerottet werden. 
Vielmehr stellt sich die Frage wie sie mit den Lebensbedingungen in der Ostsee zurecht kommen und ob sie nicht wieder über den Öresund zurück nach Nordwesten abwandern werden.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## MINIBUBI (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*

Moin Moin
Ende Juni hatte ich auch zwei von den Mini Köhlern am haken.
Mit einem Wittling ist er in Natura nicht zu verwechseln.
Aber mal ne andere Frage: Dürfen die um Fehmarn Schwimmen? Haben die einen Pass? Müssen wir bei Entnahme Zoll bezahlen? Fragen über Fragen#c|kopfkrat#c
MINIBUBI


----------



## Tomasz (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> ...Aber mal ne andere Frage: Dürfen die um Fehmarn Schwimmen? Haben die einen Pass? Müssen wir bei Entnahme Zoll bezahlen? Fragen über Fragen#c|kopfkrat#c
> MINIBUBI



Gute Frage. 
Nach den norwegischen Zollbestimmungen darf der deutsche Angler je Person 15 kg Fisch ausführen. Bei darüber hinaus gehende Fischmengen werden empfindliche Strafen fällig. Unterstellt man den Köhlern, dass sie aus norwegischen Gewässerrn stammen, müsste man mal hochrechnen wieviele Kilogramm Jungköhler das wären und wieviele deutsche Touristen man dafür nach Norwegen schicken müsste. Ich würde mich freiwillig bereit erklären nach Norwegen zu fahren, damit 15 kg Köhlernachwuchs in Deutschland heranwachsen können:m.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Gute Frage.
> Nach den norwegischen Zollbestimmungen darf der deutsche Angler je Person 15 kg Fisch ausführen. Bei darüber hinaus gehende Fischmengen werden empfindliche Strafen fällig. Unterstellt man den Köhlern, dass sie aus norwegischen Gewässerrn stammen, müsste man mal hochrechnen wieviele Kilogramm Jungköhler das wären und wieviele deutsche Touristen man dafür nach Norwegen schicken müsste. Ich würde mich freiwillig bereit erklären nach Norwegen zu fahren, damit 15 kg Köhlernachwuchs in Deutschland heranwachsen können:m.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
vermutlich mit Sponsoring durch die Ostsseeangler, Schließlich wird deren Fischbestand geschont.
Bin dabei:m
Gruß A.


----------



## Tomasz (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ...Bin dabei:m
> Gruß A.



Macht dann schon 30 kg Seelachs und wir beide lernen uns endlich mal persönlich kennen|supergri.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Rosi (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*

Ein Wittling ist das auf jeden Fall nicht. Nicht nur der grüne Rücken, die ganze Form/Proportionen/ Flossen passt nicht.


----------



## Franky (11. November 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*

Könnte auch ein Hybrid sein..... :q:q:q:q:q:q

Ist aber ein 100%-Köhler! :m


----------



## Tomasz (11. November 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> ...Was meinst Ihr? Gefangen bei Fehmarn, insgesamt gab es vier davon...#h



Ja das ist auch ein Köhler.
Gab es denn jetzt auch schon Fische von > 30 cm und bleiben die im Winter auch in der Ostsee oder wandern die zurück?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (13. November 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Waren zwischen 35 und 40cm lang.



Na das lässt doch für die nächsten Jahre hoffen. Ich habe jetzt an anderer Stelle auch schon von Köhlern um die 45 cm gelesen.
Das ist zwar alles noch weit weg von den ausgewachsenen kampfstarken Köhlern in Norwegen, aber das Mindestmaß für die Fischer im Skagerrak liegt auch nur bei 32 cm und damit niedriger als weiter im Norden.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## xbsxrvxr (13. November 2013)

*AW: Wat'n Dat'n für ein Fisch?*

Bei uns auch vereinzelt bis45cm...


----------

